# American Golf - Club Trade-In



## DrPepper (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I was in AG today and noticed on my way out that they offer a minimum trade-in against a set of new clubs. Does anyone know how this works and what AGs rules and regulations are to take advantage of this offer??

Thanks,
Doctor P.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2011)

They use golfbidder as a reference guide. GB is notoriously poor at giving top end quotes and so you don't always get the same price you might get selling privately or via e-bay. I guess if you are looking for a trade in and wanted to buy in store it makes sense to get what you can on the day or run the risk of the clubs being out of stock once you sell them privately. I think the clubs have to be a matching set and in some sort of condition to be resold but I guess if you look on their website there will be all the T&C's


----------



## slimbomber (Feb 27, 2011)

What gets me about their trade in 'offer' is that they will offer about Â£15 for a decent Ping putter which is probably what you'd expect to get at a car boot say, then if you go to their 2nd hand section they will be selling something similar for about Â£60, I understand they have stocking costs, vat to add on etc but the offer I think is designed to stop you part exchanging and buy new  Same with Direct Golf to be fair.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2011)

Aren't second hand goods exempt from VAT as it's already been paid once?


----------



## Losttheplot (Feb 27, 2011)

My brother bought a set of clubs (mizzies: what was he thinking I don't know) from AG and the deal he got was they will give him Â£75 for his old set of irons. They said he could bring in ANY set of irons so he was about to drive home and pick up a really old set of hippo's when the assistant told him not to worry as they end up binning the really rubbish sets people trade in. 

Sounds a good deal in fairness. Â£75 for an old set of clubs! 

He could go trade in his mizzies now for a decent set!


----------



## Toby_LeRhone (Feb 27, 2011)

Aren't second hand goods exempt from VAT as it's already been paid once?
		
Click to expand...

Thats very nearly true. According to HMR&C, you dont actually pay VAT on second hand goods, only based on a margin of any 'value added'; eg, any mark-up.  If for example AG sold a second hand putter on at the price they paid for it (eg, Â£15), no VAT would be recoverable; if they marked the price up to Â£60, VAT would only be recoverable on the difference, Â£45.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/vat/start/schemes/margin.htm


----------



## TobyRich1928 (Feb 27, 2011)

i got a decent price from my second hand set of clubs when i trades mine in! mizuno mx100, i originally bought them from that exact american golf store second hand for 199, but when i traded them in a year later, i got 150 of my ping i15's!!! that seems more then fair to me!


----------



## Ethan (Feb 27, 2011)

i got a decent price from my second hand set of clubs when i trades mine in! mizuno mx100, i originally bought them from that exact american golf store second hand for 199, but when i traded them in a year later, i got 150 of my ping i15's!!! that seems more then fair to me!
		
Click to expand...

But the value of that deal depends on how fairly the i15s were priced. Could be a version of the old car dealer trick of offering an attractive trade in price on your jalopy but overpricing the car you want more.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'm back in town later today anyway so will enquire some more about this offer.

I wonder if the price match offer would also apply because if they will take "any" clubs then I might find AG the perfect place to get some new Irons.

Doctor P.


----------



## TobyRich1928 (Feb 27, 2011)

i got a decent price from my second hand set of clubs when i trades mine in! mizuno mx100, i originally bought them from that exact american golf store second hand for 199, but when i traded them in a year later, i got 150 of my ping i15's!!! that seems more then fair to me!
		
Click to expand...

But the value of that deal depends on how fairly the i15s were priced. Could be a version of the old car dealer trick of offering an attractive trade in price on your jalopy but overpricing the car you want more.
		
Click to expand...

had them price matched to 400!! the guy at the shop looked a bit worried about the sale


----------



## Tiger (Feb 27, 2011)

Aren't second hand goods exempt from VAT as it's already been paid once?
		
Click to expand...

Thats very nearly true. According to HMR&C, you dont actually pay VAT on second hand goods, only based on a margin of any 'value added'; eg, any mark-up.  If for example AG sold a second hand putter on at the price they paid for it (eg, Â£15), no VAT would be recoverable; if they marked the price up to Â£60, VAT would only be recoverable on the difference, Â£45.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/vat/start/schemes/margin.htm

Click to expand...

Ta muchly informative reading.


----------



## SharkAttack (Feb 27, 2011)

He could go trade in his mizzies now for a decent set!  

Click to expand...

Yeh but AG wouldn't give him the Â£75 trade in for them. There is a limit you know    

Shark


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually in their defence, AG use to (not sure if it's still their policy) give old sets away to clubs, schools etc to encourage juniors to get into the game. If there was little chance of pushing a set back out it went via head office for redistribution or for them to get rid of from there


----------



## bignev (Feb 27, 2011)

Got more for my old set of irons selling them privately than they offered me so quite happy. They did tell me around how much they would sell them on for so that helped.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a similar deal to last year, clearing the decks for 2011 stock. It's supposed to be a guaranteed trade in, so what you are trading won't affect it - you'll get the same for a set of Mizzies as you'll get for a set of Nicklaus. For the same old set the trade in will vary depending on what you want to buy.


----------



## CannyFifer (Feb 28, 2011)

Is this the G10 iron set that was on Sky during the breaks from the golf last night they are doing the deal on?


----------



## Pull (Feb 28, 2011)

Following on from the thread i started, i got Â£40 trade in for my tour burner when upgrading to the superfast burner. Could have got more selling privately but less hassle this way.

That and they price matched it too so got it for Â£150 which isnt bad  plus i can look like a **** now with a white driver


----------

